# Food Safety News Sun 1/12/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 12, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 1/12/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Letter From The Editor: Line Speeds*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 12, 2020 12:08 am Opinion Everything I know about “line speeds,” I learned last year in the Netherlands by spending an afternoon inside the VanDrie Group’s vast veal slaughter and processing facilities. With a group of international journalists, I visited every nook and cranny in the plant while it was under full operation. As we moved one after another,...  Continue Reading


* Inspection refusals, filth and pathogens spur alert updates*
By News Desk on Jan 12, 2020 12:03 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Desc Text...  Continue Reading


----------

